# Reconciliation



## r91v83 (May 11, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I'm 28 years old, been in a relationship for 5 years with a man originally from another country, and I love him deeply, yet he disagrees with the ideology held by my older sisters. I've come for some advice since the issue comes up over and over.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

I think we're going to need a little more detail. In general, people's ideologies aren't changed easily so if the clash is creating conflict you either have to live with it or escape it. What's more important is how his ideology affects you personally and whether you are able to deal with it between the two of you.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Does his ideology clash with _yours_?
That’s what matters most.


----------

